# الترادف : جاء ، أتى



## Mejeed

كيف نفهم قول فرعون لنبي الله موسى عليه السلام في ضوء الترادف . 
{قال إن كنت جئت بآية فأت بها إن كنت من الصادقين} الأعراف 106


----------



## Mahaodeh

بعض اللغويون فرقوا بين المجيء والإتيان، إلا أن معظم مفسري القرآن يرون أن الكلمتين مترادفتين في القرآن ولا فرق بينهما
بالنسبة لي، لا أريد أن اتخذ رأيا في شيء ليس من اختصاصي، ولكنني وجدت هذا الكلام مثيرا للانتباه
والله أعلم


----------



## Mejeed

كلام الدكتور محمد شحرور قد يكون حلا ..
(ان كنت جئت بآية)  
هنا الفعل (جاء) ، باعتبار أن الآية من الله تعالى فهي من خارج دائرته.
(فأت بها) 
وهنا الفعل (أتى) ، باعتبار أن الآية الآن في دائرته.
والله العالم .
شكرا على الجهد ، بارك الله بك .


----------

